# Sand Flea Question



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Was at the beach with the kids a couple of weeks ago and could not find one. Yesterday they were every where. Is there a season for these things. We probably caught 100 by hand. It would make sense if they were all the same size, like a new hatch. These were all sizes, from HUGE to very small.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

They are constantly moving. Just have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

They live in colonies generally and they move around.

Anyone know what those mean looking crab type things that are very fast and have nasty little pinchers are that caught in flea rakes some times?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

HappyHourHero said:


> They live in colonies generally and they move around.
> 
> Anyone know what those mean looking crab type things that are very fast and have nasty little pinchers are that caught in flea rakes some times?


fiddler crab??


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

No they are some weird thing. I know most normal crabs. These things bury like a sand flea, can do it fast and have an odd shaped body.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

HappyHourHero said:


> No they are some weird thing. I know most normal crabs. These things bury like a sand flea, can do it fast and have an odd shaped body.


Ghost crab?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I found what it is. Its a "white or Spiny sand Crab" I catch these a lot in the flea rake.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

If its what I think he's talking bout its not a ghost crab I have caught some lately wondering same thing....


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

That's it cool..... weird looking boogers!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

to me that looks like a albino horshoe crab


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught them too. About the same size as the large sand fleas. Never had one pinch me thought. Whiting eat them just the same!


----------

